# selling bees?



## Beeslave

I would think that if you sell the bees and don't do the actual stinging you could not be held liable.


----------



## KQ6AR

When you sell the bees put a sing on the cage. Danger Stinging Insects
You're clients might get a kick out of it.


----------



## cow pollinater

Beeslave said:


> I would think that if you sell the bees and don't do the actual stinging you could not be held liable.


I'd love to agree with you but I live in CA and so I know better. You can get sued for anything out here and the more far out it is the more likely it is to stick.


----------



## cow pollinater

> Danger Stinging Insects


Ha! I'm gonna do that.


----------



## magista

I have waivers that customers can sign, just in case.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

You could add that you are not liable as a special condition on the invoice, and since paying it is more or less agreeing to a binding contract, then you are probably covered. I'll ask my drunk lawschool buddy... Next time he crawls out of a bottle.


----------



## brac

So mif you selll someone a jar with ~20 bees how do they get hold of each without them all flying out?


----------



## concrete-bees

sell then in the 1 inch bubble wrap..... and just pop them out one at a time !!!!!!!!!!

haha

years ago - when i first ordered my first package of bees my friends would ask me how they ship bees??? i told them they come in sheets of bubble wrap and you just have to pop them out one at a time. hahaha 
oddly they didnt want to help unpack bees!!!!!!


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

brac said:


> So mif you selll someone a jar with ~20 bees how do they get hold of each without them all flying out?


You can chill them or gas em with CO2 or just smoke. As long as the anatomy isnt damaged you can then reflxively crush them into stinging you. 
Ever accidently smashed one and got stung? Same principle. I think someone that partakes in apitherapy could sure do a good job loading queen cages.


----------



## cow pollinater

Thanks all for the good advice. What do you think would happen if I clipped their wings before I shipped them?


----------



## concrete-bees

haha they would be funny lookin ants !!!!!!


----------



## Countryboy

_What do you think would happen if I clipped their wings before I shipped them? _

They'd sting you - either while clipping or when trying to catch them again after clipping.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

My husband and I spray them with water before opening the jar. It slows them down and makes flying difficult. That way you don't have to smoke up your house or have the expense of CO2.
Susan


----------

